# Pics of my A6, an Allroad wannabe?



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

So, got my car yesterday, and so far, I'm very happy. I closed the deal 3 weeks ago and started to wait. In the mean time, the car had the timing belt adn water pump replaced and fixed a few other small errors as well, all at seller's cost. Then I had the car re-sprayed, since it had a few dings, dents and rust spots.
So, the car is a 1999 A6 2.8 quattro Ambition (sporty trim level, predecessor of S-Line). It has many options such as Tiptronic, HID lights, ASR/ESP, cruise control, leather, heated sports seats, sport (S6) steering wheel w/ tiptronic buttons, Bose stereo, dual-zone AC (or whatever you guys call it) and more gadgets I cant think of right now.
The car has travelled 242.xxx km, but feels tight and fresh. It's very well maintained and in very good condition.
A few upgrades will be carried out in the future. This include Allroad head lamps, In.Pro LED tails, big wheels (18 or pref 19) and lowered suspension. It's tall as an Allroad right now








I'm also going to replace the Audi Concert cassette deck and Bose speakers with something more up-to-date. A Pioner head unit with Ipod interface will be the main ingredient in this recipe, and an 80 gig Ipod in the glove compartment. Bigger subs, compo sets in the doors and a couple of nice amps, plus a stand-alone DVD player and 7" wide screen, which I already have.
On to the pics, I took these in a parking garage tnight, so they're not the best... (forgot to bring the tripod







)


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

what's the paint code and name of that color? it looks like metallic black.. very nice...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

The color is LZ9U, Volcano Black Pearl Effect. I must admit though, that I couldn't see any pearl effect in the paint, neither before or after the respray.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i think i might like that color for my URQ.... i wanted to go with black.. but i think that's a bit more pleasant in the details.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my A6, an Allroad wannabe? (PerL)*

1) great lookin car Per. I love C5's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2) concert head unit








3) those mirrors look different than US spec







any closer pics?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my A6, an Allroad wannabe? (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_1) great lookin car Per. I love C5's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gee, thanks!









_Quote »_2) concert head unit









It's ok for a cassette deck. Too old school for me, though.

_Quote »_3) those mirrors look different than US spec







any closer pics?

It's the regular right side stubby mirror... What is it that you think might be different? The size, shape, or maybe the glass?
I'll see if I can get you closer pics of the mirrors tomorrow, it's 6:45 PM and already dark outside!








Oh, btw, I'll put up some daytime pics that I took earler today. The parking garage pics are a bit too dark...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_i think i might like that color for my URQ.... i wanted to go with black.. but i think that's a bit more pleasant in the details. 

I guess this color is more similar to the metallic black that was available for the Urq's up to 1986. There are pics in that forum, somewhere... It's definitely a lighter shade of black than the Satin Black that I have on my Cq!
Oh, and I forgot to mention, there is a very good reason why this car is so tall! I ran the PR codes on this car, and found that it is equipped with Heavy Duty springs for rough road conditions!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my A6, an Allroad wannabe? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_It's the regular right side stubby mirror... What is it that you think might be different? The size, shape, or maybe the glass?

in picture number 2, it look like the drivers side mirror looks funny to me








it very well could be the light reflecting off it, or it could just be me


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my A6, an Allroad wannabe? (bhb399mm)*

It's probably just the reflection, I assure you that it is the normal mirror that Audi put on every one of these cars. You can probably see the mirror better from the batch of pics I took today, I just need to charge the camera's battery so I can unload and upload them.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my A6, an Allroad wannabe? (PerL)*

As promised, here are some more pics.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my A6, an Allroad wannabe? (PerL)*

thats a beautiful paint color. looks like your monster truckin', im also getting 19s put on in a few week or so, i cant wait for them to be mounted.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Pics of my A6, an Allroad wannabe? (PerL)*

Wow, allroad indeed! Suspension time!!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my A6, an Allroad wannabe? (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

It sure is tall, but I'm going to wait until spring before I lower it. I'm gonna enjoy this comin winter, Allroad style!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

is it me, or do the other a6 steering wheels look better? 
OH, nice car and congrats


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

thats the sport pack steering wheel (at least in the States) ... its VERY nice to hold. 
The only thing i would change would be to substitute the "paddle" shifters for audio controls - i never use the paddles on my C6, but i use the audio controls all the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I'm going to install a Pioneer head unit in place of the Concert, so I'll get a separate steering wheel remote for that one. I have this remote in my Coupe, and it's great, and very simple to use.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my A6, an Allroad wannabe? (PerL)*

...just love the European front bumpers... 
Sweet...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my A6, an Allroad wannabe? (Massboykie)*

Ok, first mod is done








DHL showed up at my door today with a big box, containing the In.Pro red LED tail lights and black In.Pro side repeaters, to match the Allroad headlights which wil come in the future. Even though it is dark and a light rain outside, I had to install the new tails and take a pic. I love them!
(with lens reflection)
























And the side repeaters, which I'll install tomorrow.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

how much did those tail lights run? those would look great on my car smoked...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Approx. 175 Euro @ DTS in Germany. They are also available in clear (chrome) and grey tinted.


----------



## BIGMerle (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

i want your euro plate holder!!!!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (BIGMerle)*

Looking good Perl...just gotta drop it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Looking good Perl...just gotta drop it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will, but not until spring. Gotta enjoy at least one winter with decent ground clearance!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

Here are some day time pics of the lights


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*

hmm... i actually dont mind those... looks great Per!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Time for an update, got Allroad headlights installed, they really transformed the looks of my car!








At the same time, I also installed black side repeaters from In.Pro, to match the darker than stock front lights.








To ensure I have enough light, I installed a 50 watt 6000k HID kit in the high beams (35 watt is the norm). Pic is shot at about 50 meters distance, inside a parking garage.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*

looks great per! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

supar!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Thanks, guys!


----------

